# K & N Oil Filter?



## a marie (Jan 16, 2009)

Anyone use a K & N oil filter instead of a regular parts store or stock one?
I have an 05 Touareg and have been reading about the K & N oil filters, they seem to have much better "technology" and a lot good quality features. It supposedly traps much more debris, etc.. "Made for the vehicle owner who wants the BEST filter possible" 
AND the K & N filter for my touareg is cheaper than the regular parts store one. They retail for only $18.16 and this online store sells them for $14.95. The one I've been buying from the parts store is like $30
Just wondering if anyone has had any experience with them before? 
this is the link to it.. 
http://my4x4online.com/product...age=1


----------



## gunnr0991 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: K & N Oil Filter? (a marie)*

They are good quality filters, I wouldn't go out of my way to use one though. Have you checked with the dealer as to what they want for them? $30 seems high, a lot of your retail auto parts stores (and the parts manufacturers) have a large markup on parts for VW and other European brands as they don't sell a lot of them.
Check out germanautoparts.com or ECS tuning
http://www.germanautoparts.com...148/2
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...ngine
I've used GAP for years now, and have never been dissatisfied with their service, and their products are imported european replacement parts.
** I have opened up the oil filters at a retail store before and found that between the two most popular brands they were identical, and both happened to be made in Germany with identical stamping.**


----------



## a marie (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the info. 
I guess the K & N is worth a shot, its not like it could hurt right!


----------



## intense98rt (Dec 20, 2008)

I just bought a used 06 gli and did an oil change on it. Advance auto has a special this month 5quarts of castrol syntec and mobil 1 filter for $28. Mobil 1 doesn't have a filter for the car so they let me get a k&n. The total would have came out to $68 for 6quarts and the filter, they took $24 off my bill.


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (intense98rt)*

I've been using them for 12+ years. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bryan127 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: (Spa_driver)*

im glad others have had a positive experience but mine was not so good. Used one once on my old Golf and it came apart inside the housing. Wrote a letter, they said it was an isolated few that were assembled poorly. Got reimbursed and coupon for other K&N products. Just an FYI


----------



## mk2carboy (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: K & N Oil Filter? (a marie)*

A K & n oil filter is a good filter 2 use. I work at a car dealership and checking out the quality the k&n vs oem, the k&n is a better filter. I usually use them or mobile one on my car.


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: K & N Oil Filter? (a marie)*

http://www.germanfilters.com
One stop shopping!


----------



## dsgnbld (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: K & N Oil Filter? (a marie)*

I've been using them for over 10 years and my motor runs like a top. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: K & N Oil Filter? (dsgnbld)*

I've always had oem filters, mann, mahle, kneght however you spell it.
But all top filters work in the same principles.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: K & N Oil Filter? (a marie)*

Overpriced garbage.
There is no proof that these synthetic type filters do any better job filtering than a high quality OEM or equivalent. I use OEM, for $13, at 10K miles pretty inexpensive and oil analysis is always good.
OEM is best IMO.


----------



## bxw (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: K & N Oil Filter? (a marie)*

I was in the Salvo over the weekend, and came across FRAM OIL filters for my Passat 2.0T. They definitely make oil and air filters for many car makers.
Are they good filters to use, and do you recommend them? Comparisions to K & N?


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: K & N Oil Filter? (bxw)*

Fram is a good filter, just make sure you get the upgraded one for the car. Use good oil change when scheduled and the filter will do it's job nicely.
There is no real proof these overpriced synthetic media filters filter any better than paper style.
No need to spend a whole lot of money on them, OEM is better IMO.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: K & N Oil Filter? (bxw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bxw* »_I was in the Salvo over the weekend, and came across FRAM OIL filters for my Passat 2.0T. They definitely make oil and air filters for many car makers.
Are they good filters to use, and do you recommend them? Comparisions to K & N?

Fram doesn't make oil filters for the BPY motor. It is outsourced to other companies.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: K & N Oil Filter? (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
Fram doesn't make oil filters for the BPY motor. It is outsourced to other companies.

They appear to be Mann or Mahle filters in disguise.


----------



## Boosted96GSX (May 29, 2007)

*Re: K & N Oil Filter? (a marie)*

Been using K&N filters on my 1.8t's with Royal Purple Oil. The two combined seems to leave very little to almost no build up of metal particles on my magnetic drain plug.


----------



## onusconsulting (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: K & N Oil Filter? (a marie)*

Try it out for yourself..








autozone is selling castrol syntec (0w-30 eurpoean formula included in this deal) 5 quarts, with a K&N filter for $30 (through 2009-04-08). 
For the '07 GTI (mk V)- you'd have to pay for the whole thing and wait a few days for the filter to get to the store (don't think they stock it normally) for a pickup. I was able to order two sets.. probably no real limit.
The K&N filter is HP-7010 and is made in Germany.


----------

